# liverwurst



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Does anyone have a recipe. I was given some venison liverwurst and man that was good. I will have beef and pork livers in the fall and would love to make some.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't have a recipe, but how hard could it be? It's basically just liver pate.

Would the person who gave it to you share the recipe?


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

http://www.bing.com/search?q=liverw...sn-headersearch.x=143&mymsn-headersearch.y=18



If you love liverwurst as much as I do, you might want to try your hand at making your own at home. The most difficult part of this recipe may be finding pork liver these days. Contact a local independent butcher who should be able to order it for you if your local grocery stores do not carry it.
Prep Time: 45 minutes
Cook Time: 3 hours
Total Time: 3 hours, 45 minutes
Ingredients:

* 1 pound fresh pork liver, cubed
* 3/4 pound lean pork butt, cubed
* 1/4 pound pork fat, cubed
* 1 large sweet white onion, about 1-1/2 cups, finely diced
* 3 Tablespoons powdered dry milk
* 1 teaspoon freshly fine ground white pepper
* 1-1/2 teaspoons salt, or to taste
* 2 teaspoons paprika
* 1 teaspoon sugar
* 1/2 teaspoon marjoram
* 1/2 teaspoon finely ground coriander
* 1/4 teaspoon mace
* 1/4 teaspoon allspice
* 1/4 teaspoon ground cardamom

Preparation:
You will need a piece of unbleached muslin about twelve inches long and eight inches wide. As an alternative, you can use large collagen casings.

Fold the muslin lengthwise and tightly stitch a seam across one of the short ends and continue along the open side. Keep the stitching about an eighth of an inch from the edge of the material. The short side of the seam can be curved in a semicirle to give the finished product a rounded end. Turn the casing inside out so that the stitching is on the inside. Set it aside until you are ready to stuff it.

Put the cubes of liver, pork, and fat through the fine disk or the grinder separately and then mix and grind together. Sprinkle the onion, powdered milk, pepper, salt, paprika, sugar, marjoram, coriander, mace, allspice, and cardamom over the ground meat and mix thoroughly with your hands. Put the mixture through the fine blade of the grinder twice more, chilling the mixture for half and hour between grindings.

Pack the mixture into the muslin casing. It helps to fold the open end down over itself to get things started. This makes it easier to reach the bottom. Pack the meat as firmly as possible. Stitch the open end closed or firmly secure it with a wire twist tie.

In a large kettle, bring enough water to a boil to cover the liverwurst by two or three inches. Put the sausage in the boiling water and place a weight on it to keep it submerged. Two or three large dinner plates work just fine. When the water returns to a boil, reduce heat so that the water barely simmers. Cook for three hours. Drain out the hot water and replace it with an equal quantity of ice water. When the liverwurst has cooled, refrigerate it overnight, and them remove the muslin casing.

Store the liverwurst sausage in the refrigerator and eat it within 10 days. 



http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Liverwurst/Detail.aspx

Ingredients

* 10 pounds ground pork
* 2 pounds ground pork liver
* 4 onions, minced
* salt and pepper to taste
* 48 sausage casings

Directions

1. Mix together pork, liver, onions, salt and pepper. Put into casings and boil in water for one hour.


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

http://www.lets-make-sausage.com/liverwurst.html

Liverwurst is one of those sausages that, especially when it's made with quality ingredients, can be very good indeed.

If you've only ever had the kind you buy at the supermarket, give this recipe a try. I think you'll be very impressed.

Unlike most of the sausages you will make, this one is cooked on the stove in a water bath until it reaches 152 degrees F on the inside. It is therefore a cooked sausage, not a fresh one.

If you can't find the pork liver that the recipe calls for, I have also had good luck using beef or calf liver.

Recipe

* 3 lbs 80-85% lean pork shoulder

* 2 lbs fresh (or fresh frozen) pork liver

* 1 medium onion, grated

* 2 tablespoons kosher salt

* 1 tablespoon fine ground black or white pepper

* 1 teaspoon allspice

* 1 teaspoon dried marjoram

* 1/2 teaspoon ground or rubbed sage

* 1 cup ice water

1. Cut the liver into easily handled pieces and simmer it in about 2 cups of water. The liver should be cooked but still be slightly pink inside.

2. Cut the pork into 1 inch cubes

3. Pass the liver and pork through the fine plate of your meat grinder at least twice. You want a very finely ground mixture.

4. Combine the spices in a 1 quart container and mix with the 1 cup of ice water.

5. Pour the spice and water combination into the ground meat and mix thoroughly for at least 2 minutes. Use your hands for mixing to assure even distribution.

6. Once the sausage is fully mixed, stuff it into 38-42 mm natural pork casings or comparable collagen casings

7. Simmer the stuffed sausage in water just below the boil until the internal temperature reaches at least 152 degrees F.

Once your liverwurst has finished cooking, cool it to room temperature and package it. It will keep well in the refrigerator for a week, and freezes nicely.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Oh those sound simple enough.
I will be butchering 2 pigs this year so the liver will be easy.
Thanks


----------

